# Sound bar to replace DTS?



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

It's been a long time since I needed advice on doing home stereo choices for audio/video, so I thought I would start here.

I have both a JVC THD60 DTS (digital theater system) and JVC LT-46M51 46" TV. I mostly play stuff from Roku though the TV and once in a while, use the stereo system to improve the sound. More than anything, it is just a hassle with the outdated remotes I can no longer find and the bulky stereo that I no longer use anything but to play sound through from the TV. I had a JVC sound bar once. It was ****. I sold it a few years later.

Is there a sound bar with bass the allows for multiple device hookup? I would need to hookup the TV, Roku, laptop and a new addition for a while, a JVC VHS / DVD player (until we get all our VHS to digital) or JVC DVD player (to watch our DVD's on). So, 4 HDMI ports?

Yes, I liked JVC equipment, but it seems they went to the way side and don't offer a lot of products anymore. I buy Samsung stuff now when I can, ie: TV, cell phones, etc.

Any suggestions? My sister bought a Bose sound bar, $300 and was not happy with it. I am reluctant to use a sound bar, but maybe they have improved over the years since I last had one. My sisters issue could be something else all together.

Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Soundbars are not a category I have much experience with but when I hear that word Zvox and Sonos are the first names that spring to mind. Sonos can tend to be more of a "lifestyle" product, so they're typically a bit expensive, but they seem to be regarded well. Zvox are one of the original pioneers of the category so they've been providing solutions for a while. I've heard some positive things about Vizio and it seems JBL has a couple of popular offerings as well so perhaps those are 2 others worth considering.

Note that in addition to soundbars there is also something called a soundbase. Unlike a soundbar, which is a thinner speaker array that sits in front of a TV, a soundbase is actually much larger and more square allowing you to put the TV directly on top. A soundbase can be an adequate all in one unit as the larger cabinet dimensions allow for more bass and output (volume essentially). Always be a little leery though when you see "built-in subwoofer" as the physical dimensions of any soundbar/base don't allow for true bass. For that you would need a separate subwoofer.


----------



## White Lincoln (Dec 4, 2010)

theJman said:


> Soundbars are not a category I have much experience with but.....


Thank you Jim for the feedback, it is informative and helpful and much appreciated. After I wrote the post, I started reading some of the comments about sound bars, which of course are just not that great compared to true sound systems.

Looking more at what I have and thinking I have a pretty good system still, just wish the wife would let me hang the speakers all over the living room! Oh well, it is what it is.

Regards,


----------



## iosman123 (Jul 28, 2019)

theJman said:


> Soundbars are not a category I have much experience with but when I hear that word Zvox and Sonos are the first names that spring to mind. Sonos can tend to be more of a "lifestyle" product, so they're typically a bit expensive, but they seem to be regarded well. Zvox are one of the original pioneers of the category so they've been providing solutions for a while. I've heard some positive things about Vizio and it seems JBL has a couple of popular offerings as well so perhaps those are 2 others worth considering.
> 
> Note that in addition to soundbars there is also something called a soundbase. Unlike a soundbar, which is a thinner speaker array that sits in front of a TV, a soundbase is actually much larger and more square allowing you to put the TV directly on top. A soundbase can be an adequate all in one unit as the larger cabinet dimensions allow for more bass and output (volume essentially). Always be a little leery though when you see "built-in subwoofer" as the physical dimensions of any soundbar/base don't allow for true bass. For that you would need a separate subwoofer.


thanks for the awesome information.


----------

